# 2021 xpress 22hb



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 22 HBAY IS READY TO FISH LOADED WITH A HUMMINGBIRD 9 INCH GPS AND SOUNDER UPGRADE, TWO TONE PAINT UPGRADE, WIRING UP GRADE, ALSO HAS SALTWATER TRAILER PACKAGE, MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR , SWIM LADDER, JACK PLATE, YAMAHA VF175 MOTOR, HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $48,815.00:texasflag

[email protected]

361-758-2140


----------

